# batt and pump rack



## lilred

im going to swich my car up want to get a idea on a batt rack post some pics plz


----------



## lilred




----------



## lilred




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by lilred_@Oct 4 2009, 08:21 PM~15266952
> *im going to swich my car up want to get a idea on a batt rack post some pics plz
> *



pumps and # of batteries?


----------



## stevie d

the only stipulation is your imagination :biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 4 2009, 10:15 PM~15268240
> *the only stipulation is your imagination  :biggrin:
> *


and the trunk being able to close


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Oct 5 2009, 08:54 AM~15270889
> *and the trunk being able to close
> *


funny you say that... see the battery beside my pump. :uh: well my hopper had 12 batterys when i first built it... then i had the bright idea the night before a show to add those two more batterys.......... well it was late when i finished and i never tried to shut the trunk till the next morning :banghead: trunk hindge hit

so i moved them over an inch :biggrin: 










edit: forgot to add the pic


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 5 2009, 12:18 PM~15272259
> *funny you say that... see the battery beside my pump.  :uh:  well my hopper had 12 batterys when i first built it... then i had the bright idea the night before a show to add those two more batterys.......... well it was late when i finished and i never tried to shut the trunk till the next morning  :banghead: trunk hindge hit
> 
> so i moved them over an inch  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: forgot to add the pic
> *



had that happen one time before where the trunk hinge hit the battery lol


----------



## lilred

tt


----------



## Lolohopper

12 optimas 4 Showtime pumps in an Impala trunk


----------



## Punch

2 pumps, 6 batts, 6 solenoids, sound system and carpet under system.


----------



## lowriter

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Oct 6 2009, 03:45 PM~15283316
> *12 optimas 4 Showtime pumps in an Impala trunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats nice and clean right there! Ups to that


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Oct 6 2009, 12:45 PM~15283316
> *12 optimas 4 Showtime pumps in an Impala trunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good. but why does the plumbing confuse me? 


there has to be accumulators that's hidden? or i'm brain dead


----------



## Punch

That's to much plumbing for me. lol I :cheesy: guess I'm a simple guy.


----------



## 86 Limited

that shit is nice


----------



## lilred

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Oct 6 2009, 12:45 PM~15283316
> *12 optimas 4 Showtime pumps in an Impala trunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good bro


----------



## 86 Limited

i can only imagine how much bread he dropped in them batts!


----------



## lilred

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Oct 6 2009, 09:12 PM~15288495
> *i can only imagine how much bread he dropped in them batts!
> *


u got that right :biggrin:


----------



## REGALRIDER86




----------



## Lolohopper

Thanks for the props.

It has accumulators and saftyvalves.

Her some other pix


----------



## lilred

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Oct 6 2009, 09:24 PM~15288628
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


verry nice :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lilred

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Oct 7 2009, 08:50 AM~15291829
> *Thanks for the props.
> 
> It has accumulators and saftyvalves.
> 
> Her some other pix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## EazyE10286




----------



## lilred

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Oct 7 2009, 06:19 PM~15296785
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## lilred

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Oct 7 2009, 06:15 PM~15296745
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVYMAN480

:biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Oct 6 2009, 02:45 PM~15283316
> *12 optimas 4 Showtime pumps in an Impala trunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW DO THOSE OPTIMAS WORK FOR YOU? I HAVE HEARD MIXED FEELINGS ON THOSE BATTERIES. NICE SETUP.


----------



## 86 Limited

i know they aint cheap


----------



## REGALRIDER86

> _Originally posted by lilred_@Oct 7 2009, 06:03 PM~15296620
> *verry nice :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks!


----------



## CaddyOn3

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN480_@Oct 7 2009, 09:48 PM~15299002
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn! So Simple, yet SO CLEAN! I like!


----------



## EazyE10286

> _Originally posted by lilred_@Oct 7 2009, 10:38 PM~15298903
> *nice
> *


This was my very first setup,the only thing Ive done since then was add another threaded rod in the middle of the hold down....


----------



## lilred

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN480_@Oct 7 2009, 09:48 PM~15299002
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats clean homie


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

future hopper


----------



## sg1221

heres my setup 2 pumps 4 dumps 6 batts


----------



## 86 Limited

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 8 2009, 11:13 PM~15309259
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> future hopper
> *


thats a lot of batts for a gbody :0


----------



## d.j.Lowlife

my homies set up














my set up


----------



## lilred

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 8 2009, 11:13 PM~15309259
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> future hopper
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN480_@Oct 8 2009, 12:48 AM~15299002
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 16474




----------



## 16474




----------



## BIG STUART~GT

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Oct 11 2009, 06:11 AM~15323352
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## lilred

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Oct 11 2009, 06:10 AM~15323349
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lilred

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Oct 11 2009, 06:11 AM~15323352
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :0 :0


----------



## 86 Limited

do u really need 14 batteries in a mini truck?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

not pretty yet but heres 4 pumps 10 batts in my cutlass


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN480_@Oct 7 2009, 09:48 PM~15299002
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very clean and sanitary setup!!!!jus the way i likem!!!!!


----------



## 86 Limited

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 12 2009, 08:57 AM~15330852
> *not pretty yet but heres 4 pumps 10 batts in my cutlass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuckin nice dude. u runnin 60 volts to each front pump?


----------



## rojas

3 pump 8 batts


----------



## 86 Limited

thats different..


----------



## rojas

3 pump 6 batts


----------



## 86 Limited

perfect setup for lay n play and power 3's. plus even with that setup u can hop it and still get in the 30's if the car is setup right.


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by rojas_@Oct 12 2009, 10:12 AM~15331450
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 pump 8 batts
> *


TN plates?


----------



## rojas

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Oct 12 2009, 01:16 PM~15331481
> *perfect setup for lay n play and power 3's. plus even with that setup u can hop it and still get in the 30's if the car is setup right.
> *


homie didn't want to hop,he just wanted to lay and 3-wheel,plus he didn't want 
to change anything just wanted me to install it customer has the say so if u 
know what i mean


----------



## 86 Limited

> _Originally posted by rojas_@Oct 12 2009, 10:19 AM~15331512
> *homie didn't want to hop,he just wanted to lay and 3-wheel,plus he didn't want
> to change anything just wanted me to install it customer has the say so if u
> know what i mean
> *


gotcha


----------



## rojas

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 12 2009, 01:17 PM~15331493
> *TN plates?
> *


actually that car was built in gainesville,ga then it was sold to somebody 
somehow it found its way to TN then one of the homeboys saw it for sale 
brought it back to gainesville redid the setup [the one in the pic]then it was 
sold again to somebody in TN


----------



## rojas




----------



## Ganso313




----------



## sic713

my homies


















my old rack n the elco


----------



## Lolohopper

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Oct 8 2009, 06:46 PM~15303169
> *HOW DO THOSE OPTIMAS WORK FOR YOU? I HAVE HEARD MIXED FEELINGS ON THOSE BATTERIES. NICE SETUP.
> *












They work fine for me.

I run 24V to the rear and 36 to the nos


----------



## rojas

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Oct 12 2009, 02:25 PM~15332082
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They work fine for me.
> 
> I run 24V to the rear and 36 to the nos
> *


 :thumbsup: nice looking setup


----------



## lilred

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 12 2009, 11:22 AM~15332051
> *my homies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my old rack n the elco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good


----------



## lilred

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 12 2009, 08:57 AM~15330852
> *not pretty yet but heres 4 pumps 10 batts in my cutlass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVYMAN480

> _Originally posted by lilred_@Oct 8 2009, 10:46 PM~15309064
> *thats clean homie
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVYMAN480

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@Oct 12 2009, 09:23 AM~15331050
> *very clean and sanitary setup!!!!jus the way i likem!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1

heres my set up. tell me what you guys think. i try to come up with stuff that hasnt been done. so ima go ahead and say im the first to do it like this. if im not, prove it.

6 batts 2 pumps still have room for a spare, sound system, and chairs and a cooler for when we roll to shows and cruisenites. this is in a big body


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1

heres the set up in my 84 coupe deville. 4 pumps 8 batts. another 1 that ive never seen done!!!!!! if some1 has seen it done b4, please prove it.

those pics are old. but even with all that in the trunk, i still have room for my sounds and chairs or whatever i want to carry

oh and ofcourse a spare, bc you never know!!!!!


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1

another set up.... what the homie wanted......








thats in a cutty!


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1

oh and the trunks all close! :biggrin: 

all comments welcomed. let me know what you guys think


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1

another1. 70 impala. 3 pumps 12 batts. spare tire, and space for sounds.
but in a trunk that size, anything is possible!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by DISTINGUISHED1+Oct 12 2009, 11:37 PM~15339114-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres my set up. tell me what you guys think. i try to come up with stuff that hasnt been done.  so ima go ahead and say im the first to do it like this. if im not, prove it.
> 
> 6 batts 2 pumps still have room for a spare, sound system, and chairs and a cooler for when we roll to shows and cruisenites. this is in a big body
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2009, 11:44 PM~15339178
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres the set up in my 84 coupe deville. 4 pumps 8 batts. another 1 that ive never seen done!!!!!!  if some1 has seen it done b4, please prove it.
> 
> those pics are old. but even with all that in the trunk, i still have room for my sounds and chairs or whatever i want to carry
> 
> oh and ofcourse a spare, bc you never know!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2009, 11:47 PM~15339192
> *another set up.... what the homie wanted......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats in a cutty!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DISTINGUISHED1_@Oct 12 2009, 11:49 PM~15339204
> *oh and the trunks all close! :biggrin:
> 
> all comments welcomed. let me know what you guys think
> *



well dont get butt hurt.. but IMO i think there all pretty ghetto but the last one. it's sorta ok... that cheap paint on the batterys crooked diamond thing and mounting the pumps on the batterys :thumbsdown: 


and i know. your going to say i dont know crap and never built a car.... but think hard before going there


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 13 2009, 06:15 AM~15339801
> *well dont get butt hurt.. but IMO i think there all pretty ghetto but the last one. it's sorta ok... that cheap paint on the batterys crooked diamond thing and mounting the pumps on the batterys  :thumbsdown:
> and i know. your going to say i dont know crap and never built a car.... but think hard before going there
> *


i wasnt gonna say anything but since you did....i gotta agree

and tommy we all know you aint never built a car,shit i looked in the project rides section to make sure and theres nada :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 13 2009, 04:52 AM~15339922
> *i wasnt gonna say anything but since you did....i gotta agree
> 
> and tommy we all know you aint never built a car,shit i looked in the project rides section to make sure and theres nada  :biggrin:
> *


  



:biggrin:


----------



## rojas

> _Originally posted by DISTINGUISHED1_@Oct 13 2009, 02:49 AM~15339204
> *oh and the trunks all close! :biggrin:
> 
> all comments welcomed. let me know what you guys think
> *


u must deal alot with reds


----------



## ars!n

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN480_@Oct 7 2009, 09:48 PM~15299002
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn, I've been thinking about how I wanted to do my rack and was thinking of something like this. Now that I've seen it I KNOW I'm doing my rack like this :thumbsup:


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1

like i said, all comments welcomed. good or bad. i try to do sht that hasnt been seen b4. not cookie cuttersht. try to be alil different than everyone else. to each its own. thanks for the comments.


----------



## lilred

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by DISTINGUISHED1_@Oct 13 2009, 10:38 AM~15341981
> *like i said, all comments welcomed. good or bad. i try to do sht that hasnt been seen b4. not cookie cuttersht. try to be alil different than everyone else. to each its own.  thanks for the comments.
> *


i can respect that :thumbsup:


----------



## tkustomstx

Heres some i did
64 vert 2 pumps 4 batterys and alot of room


----------



## tkustomstx

64 imp


----------



## tkustomstx

85 regal 4 pumps 10 batts


----------



## tkustomstx

87 caddy fleetwood 2pumps 4 batts


----------



## tkustomstx

An s-10 4 pumps 6 batts


----------



## *New Movement Md*

> _Originally posted by lowriter_@Oct 6 2009, 04:30 PM~15284194
> *thats nice and clean right there! Ups to that
> *



hell yeah X2.


----------



## tkustomstx

And a monte


----------



## lilred

:biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Oct 14 2009, 08:01 PM~15360142
> *85 regal 4 pumps 10 batts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i wanna see how this car works. i assume hes got 60 volts to each front pump? ive been thinkin about this setup and still dont know if i wanna do it and go single pump instead


----------



## CMonte3

77 Monte Carlo 4 pumps eight batteries


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by CMonte3_@Oct 15 2009, 01:47 AM~15363488
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 77 Monte Carlo  4 pumps eight batteries
> *


You might want to route your cables over the battery. You could ground them out.


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by DISTINGUISHED1_@Oct 12 2009, 11:37 PM~15339114
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres my set up. tell me what you guys think. i try to come up with stuff that hasnt been done.  so ima go ahead and say im the first to do it like this. if im not, prove it.
> 
> 6 batts 2 pumps still have room for a spare, sound system, and chairs and a cooler for when we roll to shows and cruisenites. this is in a big body
> *


That's a great idea, But I would be worried about the battery gasses escaping and being ignited by the open motor bearing cap.

None the less it's a great space saving idea.


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Oct 15 2009, 09:17 AM~15365007
> *You might want to route your cables over the battery. You could ground them out.
> *


x2 that could get kinda scary


----------



## lilred




----------



## caprice75classic

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Oct 15 2009, 10:22 AM~15365036
> *That's a great idea, But I would be worried about the battery gasses escaping and being ignited by the open motor bearing cap.
> 
> None the less it's a great space saving idea.
> *


he's safe... unless he hits a switch while charging. gasses are only present during the charging cycle.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Oct 16 2009, 08:41 PM~15382021
> *he's safe... unless he hits a switch while charging. gasses are only present during the charging cycle.
> *


Well the batteries do off gas for a short period after disconnecting the charger but as long as they didn't go right from charging to hitting the switch you'd be good.


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Oct 16 2009, 06:41 PM~15382021
> *he's safe... unless he hits a switch while charging. gasses are only present during the charging cycle.
> *


Hmmm I don't know about that. I know of two incidents. These are NOT HEAR SAY. These are two guys that I knew/know. One lost an eye and was awarded $$$ by the judge and the other guy got his face and head soaked with battery acid. Luckily nothing happened to the second guy.

I think there's even a warning label on the battery.

Just some advice, do what you want with it.


----------



## lilred




----------



## Hannibal Lector

got some nice set ups in here.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Oct 14 2009, 08:06 PM~15360196
> *87 caddy fleetwood 2pumps 4 batts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those matts must slam.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Oct 15 2009, 09:22 AM~15365036
> *That's a great idea, But I would be worried about the battery gasses escaping and being ignited by the open motor bearing cap.
> 
> None the less it's a great space saving idea.
> *


that doesnt look safe at all.


----------



## lilred

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THEBOXX

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Oct 15 2009, 11:22 AM~15365036
> *That's a great idea, But I would be worried about the battery gasses escaping and being ignited by the open motor bearing cap.
> 
> None the less it's a great space saving idea.
> *


it would look good if the batt were boxed in...


----------



## LoudGuitars

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Oct 6 2009, 03:45 PM~15283316
> *12 optimas 4 Showtime pumps in an Impala trunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Here's one from my setup...

We're gonna be hardlining the returns and cleaning up the wires this winter...


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

One more with my new tie-downs (PureXtc on here)


----------



## THEBOXX

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Oct 20 2009, 02:32 PM~15413488
> *Here's one from my setup...
> 
> We're gonna be hardlining the returns and cleaning up the wires this winter...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i seen this in person..badass setup and ride...are you going to hardline the pressure lines too??that is what i noticed that looked out of place, and the all thread was welded to the rack....you fix those and you got a flawless setup bro..


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by THEBOXX_@Oct 20 2009, 04:37 PM~15414584
> *i seen this in person..badass setup and ride...are you going to hardline the pressure lines too??that is what i noticed that looked out of place, and the all thread was welded to the rack....you fix those and you got a flawless setup bro..
> *


Yea... Ive been looking for someone local to do all the hardlines but may end up sending it to Chicago... Not sure yet...


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Oct 20 2009, 12:32 PM~15413488
> *Here's one from my setup...
> 
> We're gonna be hardlining the returns and cleaning up the wires this winter...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 thats sick. why is the last battery not hooked up?


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1

> _Originally posted by THEBOXX_@Oct 20 2009, 10:04 AM~15412829
> *it would look good if the batt were boxed in...
> *


im planning to do that. aswell as hardlining everything.


----------



## lilred

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Oct 20 2009, 12:32 PM~15413488
> *Here's one from my setup...
> 
> We're gonna be hardlining the returns and cleaning up the wires this winter...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


verry nice


----------



## lilred

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## the natural

> _Originally posted by DISTINGUISHED1_@Oct 12 2009, 11:44 PM~15339178
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres the set up in my 84 coupe deville. 4 pumps 8 batts. another 1 that ive never seen done!!!!!!  if some1 has seen it done b4, please prove it.
> 
> those pics are old. but even with all that in the trunk, i still have room for my sounds and chairs or whatever i want to carry
> 
> oh and ofcourse a spare, bc you never know!!!!!
> *



theres a reason nobodys don it before ! :barf:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA




----------



## SwAnGiN88

my rack in my 88 lac.. just fininshed it bout a month or so ago.. not sure if i am happy with it yet or not.. but here it is


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Oct 25 2009, 03:06 PM~15461861
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that will suck if you ever drop a wrench in there..


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by DISTINGUISHED1_@Oct 12 2009, 11:37 PM~15339114
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres my set up. tell me what you guys think. i try to come up with stuff that hasnt been done.  so ima go ahead and say im the first to do it like this. if im not, prove it.
> 
> 6 batts 2 pumps still have room for a spare, sound system, and chairs and a cooler for when we roll to shows and cruisenites. this is in a big body
> *


i did my old 190benz similar to this but it only had 4 batts i had 1 in each rear quarter with a pump angled above the batt then anopther 2 batts along the rear seat so we could get the baby stroller in there :biggrin:


----------



## lilred

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Oct 25 2009, 03:06 PM~15461861
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats clean :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Oct 20 2009, 03:35 PM~15413515
> *One more with my new tie-downs (PureXtc on here)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this looks nice


----------



## SwAnGiN88

alot of nice setups here. alot of ideas. i do like the pump on the batterys. must have a deep trunk for that?


----------



## dirty_duece

a couple i did


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by DISTINGUISHED1_@Oct 13 2009, 11:38 AM~15341981
> *like i said, all comments welcomed. good or bad. i try to do sht that hasnt been seen b4. not cookie cuttersht. try to be alil different than everyone else. to each its own.  thanks for the comments.
> *


Dont worry about doing new stuff to be different, or to be the first. Do it if it works better, or suits the user better. Those are the best 2 reasons.

I dig the double stacked batteries, but I feel it needs to be verticle angle iron at 4 corners of the battery going up to support a 2nd tier of angle iron (the top tray).


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by lilred_@Oct 25 2009, 05:01 PM~15462416
> *thats clean :biggrin:
> *


thanx bro :biggrin:


----------



## lilred

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Oct 26 2009, 05:15 PM~15473157
> *a couple i did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice :biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by lilred_@Oct 27 2009, 08:28 PM~15487233
> *nice :biggrin:
> *


thanks


----------



## KDM66

> _Originally posted by lilred_@Oct 27 2009, 09:28 PM~15487233
> *nice :biggrin:
> *


I MUST SAY THAT IS NICE I GOT A 63 AND YOU JUST MADE MY DAY ON THOSE SETUPS I MIGHT COPYING YOU STYLE


----------



## SwAnGiN88

> _Originally posted by DISTINGUISHED1_@Oct 13 2009, 02:37 AM~15339114
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres my set up. tell me what you guys think. i try to come up with stuff that hasnt been done.  so ima go ahead and say im the first to do it like this. if im not, prove it.
> 
> 6 batts 2 pumps still have room for a spare, sound system, and chairs and a cooler for when we roll to shows and cruisenites. this is in a big body
> *



i just noticed..

is that safe with only one bolt in the block holding it


----------



## SwAnGiN88

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Oct 26 2009, 08:15 PM~15473157
> *a couple i did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats pretty slick i like that.. i would like to try somthing like that with my 4 pump setup


----------



## lilred




----------



## miguel62




----------



## lilred

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Oct 30 2009, 06:39 AM~15512700
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider99

kool


----------



## nyd40cal

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 21 2009, 11:36 AM~15421962
> *:0  thats sick.  why is the last battery not hooked up?
> *



I think he might have taken the disconnect off for the display


----------



## nyd40cal

what is that lever ???


is that how you disconnect the system ?
do you have any photos of the other end of it ?



fuckin bad ass !!


----------



## SwAnGiN88

that disconnect is sweet..

all these setups are so clean... mine don't look no where as clean


----------



## Lolohopper

Her some other pix from my selfmade disconnector

























I hope that helps you.
If you need moor pix lmk


----------



## Hannibal Lector

There's some nice set ups in here. The one with the pump over the battery doesn't look to safe.


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Oct 31 2009, 02:54 PM~15523575
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


badass


----------



## lilred

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Oct 31 2009, 02:54 PM~15523575
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


super clean :thumbsup: :roflmao: :worship:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Oct 31 2009, 12:06 PM~15522627
> *Her some other pix from my selfmade disconnector
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that helps you.
> If you need moor pix lmk
> *


how does it work???


----------



## mrmagic84

x2 how does that work. i think i have an idea but not completely sure.


----------



## kustom_caddi88

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Oct 14 2009, 11:10 PM~15361204
> *i wanna see how this car works. i assume hes got 60 volts to each front pump? ive been thinkin about this setup and still dont know if i wanna do it and go single pump instead
> *


yes i did have 60 but it was to all four pumps it was a best always breakn shit but it was still fun as fuck to much power for a newb


----------



## Lolohopper

Here some otjer pix from my disconnector


----------



## sic713

ok it works by hand.. i thought it was elctric.. to were to could disconect it with out having touch it..

that will be cool..


----------



## L-BOOGIE

:cheesy:


----------



## Impslap

Here's mine, built by Hi-Low in El Paso:


----------



## lilred




----------



## lilred

> _Originally posted by EPTXCarlover_@Nov 2 2009, 08:26 PM~15543077
> *Here's mine, built by Hi-Low in El Paso:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## lilred

tttt


----------



## sixdeucelolo

In my Fleetwood

Buildup Pics




















In Trunk











Spare Installed


----------



## lilred

> _Originally posted by sixdeucelolo_@Nov 5 2009, 01:36 PM~15572342
> *In my Fleetwood
> 
> Buildup Pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Trunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare Installed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sixdeucelolo

> _Originally posted by lilred_@Nov 7 2009, 11:19 PM~15594574
> *i like :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thx homie, that was my first install. Didn't wanna get 2 elaborate with it. Plus it's no trailer queen. I like 2 drive it in town.


----------



## lilred

> _Originally posted by sixdeucelolo_@Nov 8 2009, 07:22 PM~15601457
> *Thx homie, that was my first install.  Didn't wanna get 2 elaborate with it.  Plus it's no trailer queen.  I like 2 drive it in town.
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## lilred

ttt


----------



## 86 Limited

> _Originally posted by EPTXCarlover_@Nov 2 2009, 08:26 PM~15543077
> *Here's mine, built by Hi-Low in El Paso:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those digital designs woofers are no joke. it has a nice ported box, hope it has a nice amp to go with it. them shits get down


----------



## SwAnGiN88

got some clean setups on here.. keep em coming


----------



## lone star

fineline did this one for me i did the hardlines


















fineline did this one for me too










i redid this one , shorty hyd. did the hardlines for me


















i did this one back in the day









and then me and the homie texasgold redid it the next year









me and texasgold did this one 









shortys hydraulics did this one for me


















i did this one with a little help from the homie again









last one fineline did this one for me, 6 across the back pumps on the side, dont pay atten to the right rear hose, need to get a shorter one but when its done u wont see any hoses.


----------



## 86 Limited

i like how thats setup... i wonder if theres room to build a nice ported box for a single 12w7..


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96

ON MY 96 BI BODY


----------



## thedukeofearl_72

> _Originally posted by EPTXCarlover_@Nov 2 2009, 10:26 PM~15543077
> *Here's mine, built by Hi-Low in El Paso:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are these piston pumps???


----------



## 86 Limited

nope regular pumps with hardlines and adex dumps. very nice setup tho. and that difital designs woofer is totally ftw..


----------



## rojas

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 11 2009, 11:58 PM~15639772
> *nope regular pumps with hardlines and adex dumps. very nice setup tho. and that difital designs woofer is totally ftw..
> *


looks like it has a piston tank and backing plate


----------



## Bad-Influnce

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Oct 6 2009, 12:45 PM~15283316
> *12 optimas 4 Showtime pumps in an Impala trunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice setup


----------



## 86 Limited

> _Originally posted by rojas_@Nov 12 2009, 07:54 AM~15642516
> *looks like it has a piston tank and backing plate
> *


i think theyre regular tanks but hey i could be wrong


----------



## rojas

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 12 2009, 12:42 PM~15644251
> *i think theyre regular tanks but hey i could be wrong
> *


they have the air fill and the presurre guage on it thats why i'm saying there piston tanks {pumps} but i could be wrong


----------



## Lolohopper

thank`s

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KDM66

TTT


----------



## lilred

tttt


----------



## lilred

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## artsar

This is going in the back of my saturn ion


----------



## lilred

tt


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

Lil homey ljs trunk who helps us at our shop he did it himself. hes 17 yrs. old.


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by EPTXCarlover_@Nov 2 2009, 08:26 PM~15543077
> *Here's mine, built by Hi-Low in El Paso:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lilred

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Nov 15 2009, 08:22 PM~15674514
> *Lil homey ljs trunk who helps us at our shop he did it himself. hes 17 yrs. old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1014cadillac




----------



## 1014cadillac




----------



## 86 Limited

damn that looks GOOD


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac+Nov 16 2009, 09:26 PM~15686924-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1014cadillac_@Nov 16 2009, 09:33 PM~15687042
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Any more pics?


----------



## 1014cadillac

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 16 2009, 11:53 PM~15687325
> *damn that looks GOOD
> *


thanks


----------



## 1014cadillac

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Nov 16 2009, 11:58 PM~15687382
> *Any more pics?
> *


naw i dont havent touched or moved that lac since easter just got 2 many projects but need 2 get back on it an finish it


----------



## lilred

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Nov 16 2009, 10:26 PM~15686924
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## weatmaster

T
T
T


----------



## lilred

ttttt


----------



## lilred

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :rofl:


----------



## lilred

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lilred

T T T T T


----------



## lilred




----------



## DISTINGUISHED1

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Oct 26 2009, 05:37 PM~15474232
> *Dont worry about doing new stuff to be different, or to be the first. Do it if it works better, or suits the user better. Those are the best 2 reasons.
> 
> I dig the double stacked batteries, but I feel it needs to be verticle angle iron at 4 corners of the battery going up to support a 2nd tier of angle iron (the top tray).
> *


good idea. i didnt draw it out b4 actually building it. it just came to me and i started cutng and welding. i already built another. its a complete "box" for the batts and ur able to chargem without taking them out.



> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 25 2009, 03:33 PM~15462252
> *i did my old 190benz similar to this but it only had 4 batts i had 1 in each rear quarter with a pump angled above the batt then anopther 2 batts along the rear seat so we could get the baby stroller in there  :biggrin:
> *


thats why i try to come up w. these types of set ups. they work better in dailydrivers. oh and the pumps are held with 2 bolts. just like any other set up.
thanks btw


----------



## lilred

tttt


----------



## lilred




----------



## Impslap

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Nov 11 2009, 08:36 PM~15638947
> *are these piston pumps???
> *


Didn't see this til today, but YES they are both piston pumps.


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS




----------



## lilred

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hoppn62

here is the rack I am building in my 62


----------



## Hoppn62

more pix of the 62 ss


----------



## lilred

> _Originally posted by Hoppn62_@Dec 4 2009, 11:16 PM~15877487
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pix of the 62 ss
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lilred

:roflmao: :rofl: :nicoderm: :h5:


----------



## brian84corvette

I just got the pump and battery rack re done at my brothers shop and the car home tonight. was having fun with it today - so im chargin my batterys up in the pic = the wires all un hooked
still gota clean up the trunk some - and shine up my pumps lol.
but its gettin there.


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS

[IMG=http://img697.imageshack.us/img697/7264/70812409.jpg][/IMG][IMG=http://img697.imageshack.us/img697/70812409.jpg/1/w600.png][/IMG]


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS




----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS




----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS




----------



## 1_PUMP

here's my first setup i did with my pops helping teaching me.
i know i know i need a adex.


----------



## mrcadillac




----------



## muchogriffo

Built this for one of tha homies


----------



## lilred

> _Originally posted by muchogriffo_@Dec 13 2009, 10:26 PM~15973448
> *Built this for one of tha homies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS




----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by muchogriffo_@Dec 13 2009, 10:26 PM~15973448
> *Built this for one of tha homies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice n clean homie. :biggrin:


----------



## lilred




----------



## muchogriffo

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Dec 14 2009, 11:51 PM~15984920
> *nice n clean homie. :biggrin:
> *


Thanks.


----------



## bigjake281

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Oct 7 2009, 09:50 AM~15291829
> *Thanks for the props.
> 
> It has accumulators and saftyvalves.
> 
> Her some other pix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 thats a tight setup bro real clean, what the hell is a safety valve??


----------



## sixdeucelolo

> _Originally posted by bigjake281_@Dec 17 2009, 09:08 PM~16013481
> *thats a tight setup bro real clean, what the hell is a safety valve??
> *



Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but if I'm not mistaken it recycles the pressure to the return should the system run away and build 2 much pressure. Basically the valve opens up at a set pressure and returns fluid from the pressure side to the tank to prevent damage to other parts in the system.


----------



## knight time

my old setups...


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Dec 17 2009, 07:22 PM~16014242
> *my old setups...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lokks really nice but is that safe? :biggrin:


----------



## lilred

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Dec 17 2009, 07:22 PM~16014242
> *my old setups...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## knight time

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Dec 17 2009, 10:09 PM~16016168
> *lokks really nice but is that safe? :biggrin:
> *


Very safe as long as you dont drop a wrench in there....I never had any problems with it but i did sale the car to some guy and it did catch on fire on him. I guess some people dont use common since when working on a setup like that.....


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS




----------



## lilred

> _Originally posted by G_MOTORSPORTS_@Dec 19 2009, 04:30 PM~16031141
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS

> _Originally posted by lilred_@Dec 19 2009, 04:51 PM~16031277
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## look_what_i_can_do

> _Originally posted by rojas_@Oct 12 2009, 10:23 AM~15331549
> *actually that car was built in gainesville,ga then it was sold to somebody
> somehow it found its way to TN then one of the homeboys saw it for sale
> brought it back to gainesville redid the setup [the one in the pic]then it was
> sold again to somebody in TN
> *


 i think that car is in murfreesboro.. not positive.. but i know a kid named nick thats about 20 or 21 now.. he traded his monte for a yellow regal.. that might be it


----------



## lilred

ttttt


----------



## Guest

My old dayzz hopper...








Top and bottom left pictures....


----------



## lilred

tttt


----------



## lilred

TTTTT


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by lilred_@Oct 4 2009, 08:25 PM~15267000
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam what kind of motor is that on the right


----------



## SIDEKICK




----------



## weatmaster

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Dec 18 2009, 03:22 AM~16014242
> *my old setups...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I have this pic save since sum years - realy like this setup, i can not realy complain why...looks realy realy simple (not even hardlined) n clean.
Still wonderin where you got all the space from.


----------



## knight time

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Dec 29 2009, 06:01 AM~16119865
> *I have this pic save since sum years - realy like this setup, i can not realy complain why...looks realy realy simple (not even hardlined) n clean.
> Still wonderin where you got all the space from.
> *


Thanks....Im at work right now so i cant see what setup your talking about but its nice to know someone out there likes the setups that my boy and I do in my cars. Im working on my girls 82 coupe deville right now. Ill post it up when im done with it. Should come out simple and clean like the others.


----------



## knight time

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Dec 29 2009, 06:01 AM~16119865
> *I have this pic save since sum years - realy like this setup, i can not realy complain why...looks realy realy simple (not even hardlined) n clean.
> Still wonderin where you got all the space from.
> *


O ok i see it now that im home. That was my impala setup. I was going to hardline it but the car got wrecked before i got a chance to....


----------



## lilred

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Dec 28 2009, 09:50 PM~16116742
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SIDEKICK




----------



## JOEY63RIVI

a lil dirty lolZ


----------



## kustom_caddi88

> _Originally posted by G_MOTORSPORTS_@Dec 19 2009, 06:30 PM~16031141
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that bitch is clean as fuck  :biggrin:


----------



## bronclo

there are some clean-ass setups in this thread!

i got a few ideas out of this too.


----------



## muchogriffo

> _Originally posted by bronclo_@Dec 31 2009, 11:39 AM~16145316
> *there are some clean-ass setups in this thread!
> 
> i got a few ideas out of this too.
> *



The hamburglar is at it again. uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## knight time

Couple of setups i did for some friends along time ago...


----------



## lilred

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Dec 31 2009, 02:59 PM~16146927
> *Couple of setups i did for some friends along time ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## TAIB

simple


----------



## lilred

tttt


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Jan 2 2010, 03:00 AM~16159177
> *simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: nice


----------



## lilred

tttt


----------



## rojas

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Dec 20 2009, 09:43 AM~16036437
> *i think that car is in murfreesboro.. not positive.. but i know a kid named nick thats about 20 or 21 now.. he traded his monte for a yellow regal..  that might be it
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lilred

ttttt


----------



## lilred

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lilred




----------



## SOLZ64SS

some of the set ups from the club.. all the way down under...


----------



## lilred

> _Originally posted by SOLZ64SS_@Jan 10 2010, 05:40 PM~16247089
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some of the set ups  from the club.. all the way down under...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sideshows fleetwood




----------



## Blocky77




----------



## lilred




----------



## RollinX151

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN480_@Oct 8 2009, 12:48 AM~15299002
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I'm pretty new to the lowrider game, and wanted to know if this set up (2 pumps 6 batteries is any good? and what can you do, or what does the car move (speed ext.)

i have this same set up sitting here waiting to be installed..


----------



## LAID TL

Sup fellas heres my 2007 Acura TL Setup 2 pump 6 dump Acumalators 36 volt built to lay out !!


----------



## Beanerking1

well here is what i did with my set up, i hope it will help. simple and clean is what i wanted. :biggrin:


----------



## Impslap

> _Originally posted by SOLZ64SS_@Jan 10 2010, 05:40 PM~16247089
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some of the set ups  from the club.. all the way down under...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You guys get DOWN...under :biggrin:


----------



## lilred

ttt


----------



## Hannibal Lector

some real nice set ups.


----------



## lilred

ttt


----------



## lilred

:wave: :wave:


----------



## beanerman

home built never bought :biggrin:


----------



## 80GRAND

STILL UNDER CONSTRUCTION BUT HERE'S WHAT I GOT SO FAR


----------



## lilred

:thumbsup:


----------



## lilred

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LAID TL

:wow: :wow: :wow: 










:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: 










:boink: :boink: :boink: 










Thanks for lookin !!


----------



## MISTER ED

my boys trunk from loyaltycc new jersey


----------



## LENETOWNTX

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 25 2010, 02:25 PM~16404928
> *my boys trunk from loyaltycc new jersey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOOKS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## lilred

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 25 2010, 12:25 PM~16404928
> *my boys trunk from loyaltycc new jersey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lilred




----------



## Tat2Izzy79

that is a clean set up homie...... :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Oct 6 2009, 01:45 PM~15283316
> *12 optimas 4 Showtime pumps in an Impala trunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Tat2Izzy79

That is the type of set up I want for my 63. So Clean! :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN480_@Oct 7 2009, 10:48 PM~15299002
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Lolohopper

> _Originally posted by Tat2Izzy79_@Jan 28 2010, 05:00 AM~16435784
> *that is a clean set up homie...... :biggrin:
> *


Thanks :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lolohopper

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Oct 6 2009, 07:45 PM~15283316
> *12 optimas 4 Showtime pumps in an Impala trunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## weatmaster

Mine


----------



## Guest

TTT


----------



## lilred

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Jan 28 2010, 02:53 PM~16442344
> *Mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lilred

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lilred




----------



## Dylante63

> _Originally posted by SOLZ64SS_@Jan 10 2010, 05:40 PM~16247089
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some of the set ups  from the club.. all the way down under...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## lilred

:biggrin:


----------



## lilred

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVYMAN480

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Jan 16 2010, 11:09 AM~16309275
> *I'm pretty new to the lowrider game, and wanted to know if this set up (2 pumps 6 batteries is any good?  and what can you do, or what does the car move (speed ext.)
> 
> i have this same set up sitting here waiting to be installed..
> *


it works great im hittin mid 30's with it and a box caprice is not a light car :biggrin:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS




----------



## lilred

:biggrin:


----------



## lowblackee




----------



## lilred

:biggrin:


----------



## pacman

Here's two that i did :biggrin:


----------



## lilred

tttt


----------



## Hannibal Lector

it would have been cooler if the dump wason the top center to make everything look centered, but kool set up bro!


----------



## Familia65

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Oct 31 2009, 09:54 PM~15523575
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## RollinX151

I need an idea for a rack setup for a 97 lincoln town car 2 pumps 6 batteries and a spare, I have an adapter and knockoff, because I wanted it for display....I have a 12" sub too but if it don't fit then I'm putting it in my girls car...

Any pictures would be awesome..I just need an idea


----------



## lilred

tt


----------



## lilred




----------



## hoppers4life




----------



## beanerman

:wow:


----------



## caddy4yaass

one i just did still have to paint trunk, just goin for simple setup


----------



## lilred




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS




----------



## lilred




----------



## lilred




----------



## Guest

TTT


----------



## lilred

tttt


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC




----------



## red_ghost

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@Feb 24 2010, 05:51 AM~16709292
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks really nice!


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep

anyone got any racks with a whammy setup?
just bought my setup and going to lift it myself. just need some ideas first for the rack and batteries im going to run 4 batteries


----------



## lilred




----------



## Big Bastard Loco

AAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!










j/k


----------



## lilred

ttt


----------



## hoppers602

This is one i did for a 65 from Klique


----------



## THEBOXX

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Feb 27 2010, 11:53 AM~16741244
> *This is one i did for a 65 from Klique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn i was just going to do one just like that!!! i guess i can do it a little diff now


----------



## KDM66

ttt


----------



## lilred

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Feb 27 2010, 09:53 AM~16741244
> *This is one i did for a 65 from Klique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lilred




----------



## low_caprice

> _Originally posted by ModernTimes_Ep_@Feb 24 2010, 06:53 PM~16715903
> *anyone got any racks with a whammy setup?
> just bought my setup and going to lift it myself. just need some ideas first for the rack and batteries im going to run 4 batteries
> *


just saw this post, here is mine


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Feb 27 2010, 09:53 AM~16741244
> *This is one i did for a 65 from Klique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE




----------



## CMonte3

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Oct 15 2009, 10:17 AM~15365007
> *You might want to route your cables over the battery. You could ground them out.
> *























Thanks for the info!!


----------



## Guest

TTT


----------



## Big Bastard Loco

This is what my trunk realy looked like. That previous crap picture was what I had to throw together in an hour just so I didnt have to walk to work in the snow. (thats right, I drove my frigin juiced regal in the snow....after unburrying it).










Its not as nice as some on this thread, but hey, it was my first set-up. My pumps are where my sub is in the pic, and Im going to add some floor panels when I get it going again (swapping engine). I'll show off when I get progress.


----------



## lilred

ttt


----------



## car88

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Dec 18 2009, 07:09 AM~16018369
> *Very safe as long as you dont drop a wrench in there....I never had any problems with it but i did sale the car to some guy and it did catch on fire on him. I guess some people dont use common since when working on a setup like that.....
> *



Damn LOL i know dat person was probably like ohh shit get WATERRRRR


----------



## lilred

ttt


----------



## lilred




----------



## lilred

ttt


----------



## lilred




----------



## lilred

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1972 impala envy




----------



## lilred




----------



## lilred




----------



## sic713

im kind of feeling that chain link tie down.. how well does that work...


----------



## socalconcepts

A COUPLE OF RIDE


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by 1972 impala envy_@Mar 20 2010, 08:00 PM~16948307
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sorry bro, butim not feeling the chains. my old prez welded the chains straight and the member didnt like it. so we trashed it. does yours hold up good though?


----------



## cadillacj




----------



## CUTTY

Any pics of a 3 pump 8 batt setup in a g-body with room for a sub???


----------



## juiced88caprice

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@Feb 24 2010, 09:51 AM~16709292
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lo68impala

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 24 2010, 11:09 PM~16991826
> *im kind of feeling that chain link tie down.. how well does that work...
> *


thats some scary lookin chit there boy


----------



## lilred




----------



## SPOOON

my 62


























my old cutty


----------



## 1972 impala envy

i welded the chains to one side of the rack and welded an eye and hook turnbuckle to the other and made sure not to overtighten them or you'll smash the edges of the batteries. i haven't had any problems with them at all. the turnbuckle is used tighten the batteries and can be loosened to remove them if necessary.


----------



## 1972 impala envy

in the last picture i think you can just see the top of the turnbuckle. it looks like the last chainlink but it's the turnbuckle


----------



## spook

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Feb 3 2010, 05:50 AM~16497451
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like how this one is setup. clean and simple.


----------



## spook

heres mine. simple setup.


----------



## lilred

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Mar 26 2010, 03:21 PM~17010146
> *my 62
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my old cutty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## omar.soto96




----------



## manu samoa

> hey homie, pm me your address and i'll send you a can of black spray bomb (semi gloss) for your hold-downs :cheesy:


----------



## lilred




----------



## ModernTimes_Ep

just got my done. took 1 week in my uncles garage :biggrin: 
i thought he did a pretty decent job considering i probably would have fuck my shit up since im all new to the hydro shit
:happysad: 

i got the same black carpet on the floor the rack is also black (hard to se in pics) and gonna paint the batteries the same color of the car probably tomarrow.










finsished product 


this was about 80% done


----------



## lilred




----------



## lilred

tttt


----------



## lo68impala

> _Originally posted by 1972 impala envy_@Mar 26 2010, 09:18 PM~17011549
> *i welded the chains to one side of the rack and welded an eye and hook turnbuckle to the other and made sure not to overtighten them or you'll smash the edges of the batteries. i haven't had any problems with them at all. the turnbuckle is used tighten the batteries and can be loosened to remove them if necessary.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## regallowlow187

78 Malibu












65 Impala, had plans to hard line and whammy tank plus other lil things.....


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO




----------



## PAKO PRIMERO




----------



## lilred

:thumbsup:


----------



## lilred




----------



## lilred

ttt


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by PAKO PRIMERO_@Apr 3 2010, 08:33 AM~17084041
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Simple and Clean,good job mang


----------



## lilred

ttt


----------



## spook

finished the setup


----------



## lilred




----------



## JuicyJ




----------



## artsar

Heres the one in my car









































Its 2 parts, 6 bolts hole the pump/cylinder mount in and only 2 hold the batteries in. I will get cleaned up pics when its all finished.


----------



## SamuraiKing




----------



## lilred

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## southside64




----------



## 83lowlac

:thumbsup:


----------



## RollinX151

What gauge battery cable do you guys use?? and where did you guys get the cable at?


----------



## lilred

ttt


----------



## lilred

ttttt


----------



## southside64

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Apr 18 2010, 05:38 PM~17230052
> *What gauge battery cable do you guys use??  and where did you guys get the cable at?
> *


Mostly 0-gauge, my homeboy is running 00-gauge.


----------



## lilred

tt


----------



## RollinX151




----------



## lilred




----------



## southside64

:biggrin:


----------



## lilred




----------



## southside64

TTT


----------



## lilred




----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## southside64

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lilred

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## southside64




----------



## lilred

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lilred

:biggrin:


----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS

all welded to the frame to


----------



## OUTHOPU

Might as well do a false floor over the batteries. It would be like a regular trunk then. Throw the cooler and chairs in there and off to the park.


----------



## southside64




----------



## lilred

> _Originally posted by HIGHENDHYDRAULICS_@May 15 2010, 08:26 PM~17501503
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all welded to the frame to
> *


----------



## lilred




----------



## themadmexican

> _Originally posted by HIGHENDHYDRAULICS_@May 15 2010, 08:26 PM~17501503
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all welded to the frame to
> *


:wow::thumbsup:

clean setup bro.


----------



## badcayne

'72 caprice i did a few months ago


----------



## DOMINATOR85

77 monte i did for my c







ousin


----------



## lilred




----------



## southside64

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@May 20 2010, 04:49 PM~17554782
> *77 monte i did for my c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ousin
> *


Nice and simple!!!!


----------



## lilred




----------



## EliseoArteaga

> _Originally posted by rojas_@Oct 12 2009, 10:15 AM~15331471
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 pump 6 batts
> *


I Like dis anyone got pics of something like 3pumps 8batts on a lincoln town car?  :werd:


----------



## BIG STUART~GT




----------



## hoppinonu




----------



## VALOR

85 G BODEY
AND A 96 TAHOE


----------



## Madd-Dogg

any one got any of some regals need a couple ideas also if you could post some with woofer boxes squeezed in there too would help


----------



## Guest

ttt


----------



## lilred

tttt


----------



## low of 79

my setup 86" bmw e30...


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 13 2009, 06:15 AM~15339801
> *well dont get butt hurt.. but IMO i think there all pretty ghetto but the last one. it's sorta ok... that cheap paint on the batterys crooked diamond thing and mounting the pumps on the batterys  :thumbsdown:
> and i know. your going to say i dont know crap and never built a car.... but think hard before going there
> *




BBBAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 





not to mention the other products you build :yes:


----------



## 99linkers

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Oct 6 2009, 12:45 PM~15283316
> *12 optimas 4 Showtime pumps in an Impala trunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice step


----------



## lilred




----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by themadmexican_@May 20 2010, 08:20 AM~17550060
> *:wow::thumbsup:
> 
> clean setup bro.
> *


thank you


----------



## lilred




----------



## lilred

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lilred

ttttt


----------



## TCaddy

not finished we gunna have matching batteries.. just a quick car are buddy wanted done befrore he left for vacation..



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## second 2none eddie

cleaning up my trunk..whats better 2 paint the rack and trunk with. flat black paint or undercoating..???


----------



## AlphaTiger86




----------



## KAKALAK

:drama:


----------



## Guest

:thumbsup:


----------



## coolbeans

> _Originally posted by CUTTY_@Mar 25 2010, 05:09 AM~16994809
> *Any pics of a 3 pump 8 batt setup in a g-body with room for a sub???
> *












ive since painted it and cleaned it up a bit, 86 cutlass


----------



## second 2none eddie

> _Originally posted by second 2none eddie_@Jun 14 2010, 08:07 PM~17786761
> *cleaning up my trunk..whats better 2 paint the rack and trunk with. flat black paint or undercoating..???
> *


neva mind i used spray on bedliner :thumbsup: uffin: good stuff


----------



## OUTHOPU

Whats up with all the bare steel rusting all to hell? Come on a can of spray paint is $5, throw some black on the shit at least.


----------



## AlphaTiger86

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jun 16 2010, 06:48 PM~17808671
> *Whats up with all the bare steel rusting all to hell? Come on a can of spray paint is $5, throw some black on the shit at least.
> *


*Thats what I just did, I even did The wires on my batteris.*


----------



## L-BOOGIE

Here's one


----------



## lilred




----------



## TCaddy

Heres one my bros doing. we`re using copper plate in stead of wiring.. its in a 81 coupe deville



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump for more ideas...


----------



## lilred

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by TCaddy_@Jun 17 2010, 01:53 AM~17812407
> *Heres one my bros doing. we`re using copper plate in stead of wiring.. its in a 81 coupe deville
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> *


i was thinking about doin that with copper, but im afraid of the little movement it might break.


----------



## aphustle

get creative and try to do something that

hasnt been done before or something that is different,.,. :biggrin:


----------



## regallowlow187

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Jun 19 2010, 02:38 PM~17833300
> *get creative and try to do something that
> 
> hasnt been done before or something that is different,.,. :biggrin:
> *


I know its your basic style setup but its different in its own way :biggrin: (not 100% finished yet)






























My Impala set up


----------



## DVS

Any Caddy setups with four batteries on each side?


----------



## Madd-Dogg

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Jun 19 2010, 07:15 PM~17834210
> *I know its your basic style setup but its different in its own way  :biggrin:  (not 100% finished yet)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Impala set up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that impala set ups sweet i love that


----------



## regallowlow187

> _Originally posted by Madd-Dogg_@Jun 19 2010, 08:22 PM~17835279
> *that impala set ups sweet i love that
> *


Thanks, I wanted to do a whammy tank, hardlines and other lil shit, just never got around to it :happysad:


----------



## TCaddy

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jun 18 2010, 11:14 PM~17829850
> *i was thinking about doin that with copper, but im afraid of the little movement it might break.
> *


Yea for sure withb movment they will break.. when my bro built the battery rack we had the batteries, as long as you have a good tie down on the top the batteries shouldnt move too much. this 81 coupe isnt hoppin really too much he wants it for more up and down. we givvin it atry.. :biggrin:


----------



## lilred

tttt


----------



## lilred

ttt


----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Jun 19 2010, 08:15 PM~17834210
> *I know its your basic style setup but its different in its own way  :biggrin:  (not 100% finished yet)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Impala set up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




 this is way better than basic :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spike90fleetwood

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Jun 19 2010, 08:10 PM~17835190
> *Any Caddy setups with four batteries on each side?
> *


here is my old setup


----------



## lilred

tt


----------



## JM6386

A couple of cutty's i did


----------



## lilred

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jun 27 2010, 05:02 PM~17900343
> *A couple of cutty's i did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Purple Haze

A quick setup my boy and I did (Just a simple 3 pump 10 batt setup). My boy got this car already juiced and when we popped the trunk I was able to pull the front pump and rack out by hand!! So please dont judge me on the hacked up holes in the trunk. Not my work lol

This was a quick weekend job to get him back out on the streets


----------



## lilred




----------



## lilred




----------



## lilred

ttttt


----------



## lilred




----------



## SwAnGiN88

i know i psted my setup on here.. but im redoing it soon when its ready.. hope it turns out clean like these others


----------



## lilred

tttt


----------



## lilred

tt


----------



## RollinX151

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jun 27 2010, 08:02 PM~17900343
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE


----------



## lilred

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Jul 24 2010, 03:48 PM~18131741
> *NICE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## RollinX151

> _Originally posted by lilred_@Jul 27 2010, 10:00 PM~18157937
> *nice
> *


----------



## lilred

tttt


----------



## 61deville

setup in my 61 caddy


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by 61deville_@Jul 30 2010, 10:19 AM~18184040
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> setup in my 61 caddy
> *



REAL NICE AND CLEAN SET UP.


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by 61deville_@Jul 30 2010, 10:19 AM~18184040
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> setup in my 61 caddy
> *


 :biggrin: nice


----------



## atxhopper

> _Originally posted by 61deville_@Jul 30 2010, 09:19 AM~18184040
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> setup in my 61 caddy
> *


very nice i like the plumbing :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lilred

> _Originally posted by 61deville_@Jul 30 2010, 07:19 AM~18184040
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> setup in my 61 caddy
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lilred

tttttt


----------



## lilred




----------



## lilred




----------



## TAIB




----------



## Hannibal Lector

i would be more cautious bout the carpet. jus in case of fire.


----------



## LAID TL

heres my setup 

2 pump 6 dump 36 volt


----------



## spike90fleetwood

my bigbody


----------



## spike90fleetwood

fkn fat finger syndrom... didnt mean to post all the pics... my bad :uh:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

<span style='color:red'> ..... PHOENIX, ARIZONA


----------



## lilred

> _Originally posted by spike90fleetwood_@Aug 17 2010, 05:26 PM~18336215
> *my bigbody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lilred

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Aug 18 2010, 04:19 PM~18345833
> *<span style='color:red'> ..... PHOENIX, ARIZONA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TAIB

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Aug 17 2010, 11:21 AM~18330425
> *i would be more cautious bout the carpet. jus in case of fire.
> *


yea i did think about it
low volteg tho'

i see alot of cars done like that


----------



## lilred

tttt


----------



## lilred

tttt


----------



## stillchippin




----------



## lukedogg98

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN480_@Oct 7 2009, 11:48 PM~15299002
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




I really like this setup. Very clean and simple. Looks like it came from factory like that. Good Job. :thumbsup:


----------



## gottie




----------



## touchdowntodd

that whammy is beautiful.. if i ever go new school im gonna do somethin similar to that, i have ideas in my head.. 

for now, my setup.. and my new favorite pic..


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jun 29 2010, 09:28 AM~17915255
> *A quick setup my boy and I did (Just a simple 3 pump 10 batt setup). My boy got this car already juiced and when we popped the trunk I was able to pull the front pump and rack out by hand!! So please dont judge me on the hacked up holes in the trunk. Not my work lol
> 
> This was a quick weekend job to get him back out on the streets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much do you have in materials alone?


----------



## purolows 72 mc

this one isnt done yet. i still have to add the gauges and panels. ill post the finised pic soon


----------



## purolows 72 mc




----------



## purolows 72 mc




----------



## muchogriffo




----------



## lilred

tttt


----------



## gottie




----------



## lilred




----------



## lilred




----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams

any pics of a G-Body with 18 batteries


----------



## lilred

> _Originally posted by FBPsycho'sDreams_@Sep 5 2010, 07:40 PM~18494210
> *any pics of a G-Body with 18 batteries
> *


any :biggrin: out there


----------



## JM6386

My latest install


----------



## regallowlow187

^^^ Nice^^^ I like how you do the wires goin to the pumps/dumps with just black wire, thats how I like to do it myself, looks cleaner than a bunch or diff colors goin all over the place,


----------



## lilred

ttt


----------



## lilred

:biggrin:


----------



## lilred

:biggrin:


----------



## 69droptop

Anybody know where I can find some good wire for cheap..tried EBAY but hell I might as well go to best buy and pay 7.00 a foot...any suggestions


----------



## lilred

tttt


----------



## RollinX151

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@Sep 21 2010, 06:38 AM~18619510
> *Anybody know where I can find some good wire for cheap..tried EBAY but hell I might as well go to best buy and pay 7.00 a foot...any suggestions
> *



R u serious?? I bought 30ft of 2 gauge for $53. that comes out to like $1.75 per foot....EBay is going to be your best choice man...everyone is expensive...Black Magic has good prices but they will charge you an arm and a leg for shipping...


----------



## touchdowntodd

if ur lookin for wire.. see if you have a fleet farm or farm n fleet near you.. 

i paid $40 for 30' of 0 gauge.. and they have ends for cheap too, like $1 a piece..


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Sep 26 2010, 07:08 PM~18666292
> *if ur lookin for wire.. see if you have a fleet farm or farm n fleet near you..
> 
> i paid $40 for 30' of 0 gauge.. and they have ends for cheap too, like $1 a piece..
> *


holy fuck!


----------



## lilred

tttt


----------



## lilred

:biggrin:


----------



## lilred

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lilred

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lilred




----------



## hoppinonu

try cool cars, pretty far price,


----------



## southside64

TTT


----------



## lilred

dose anybody have 12 bat 3 pumps on a g body show me plz


----------



## lilred

> _Originally posted by lilred_@Oct 17 2010, 06:51 PM~18836145
> *dose anybody have 12 bat 3 pumps on a g body show me plz
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spike90fleetwood




----------



## Alex U Faka

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Nov 2 2009, 10:11 AM~15536548
> *Here some otjer pix from my disconnector
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*that's 1 crazy disconnector...*
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolohopper

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Oct 20 2010, 06:14 AM~18858021
> *that's 1 crazy disconnector...
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



That is my set up.

Thanks for the prop


----------



## Alex U Faka

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Oct 20 2010, 06:27 AM~18859085
> *That is my set up.
> 
> Thanks for the prop
> *


  Got more pix of your setup??


----------



## Lolohopper

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=438273


----------



## Alex U Faka

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Oct 20 2010, 08:22 AM~18859686
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=438273
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SHOW TIME BABE..Clean setup Homie.. :h5:


----------



## lilred

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Oct 20 2010, 08:22 AM~18859686
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=438273
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice :biggrin:


----------



## Alex U Faka

:biggrin:


----------



## lilred

ttt


----------



## Alex U Faka

TTT


----------



## lilred

tt


----------



## Alex U Faka

TTT


----------



## lilred

ttttttt


----------



## lilred

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lilred




----------



## RollinX151




----------



## Alex U Faka

T.T.T
T.T.T
T.T.T
T.T.T
L.O.L


----------



## lilred

t t t


----------



## Alex U Faka

BUMB


----------



## lilred

ttt


----------



## Alex U Faka

> _Originally posted by lilred_@Nov 7 2010, 05:20 PM~19010006
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## lilred




----------



## cruz1011

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1011/9-26-2010 9;48;43 PM.jpg[/IMG]

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1011/9-26-2010 9;42;48 PM.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Alex U Faka




----------



## Alex U Faka

BUMB!!


----------



## Alex U Faka

:biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
:biggrin:


----------



## lilred




----------



## lilred

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Alex U Faka

:guns: 
:burn: 
:wave: 
:worship: 
:scrutinize: 
:happysad: 
:loco: 
 
:rant: 
:420: 
:rimshot: 
:ninja: 
:sprint: 
:boink: 
:run: 
:drama: 
:naughty: 
:squint:


----------



## tkustomstx

Here my set up in my tre


----------



## Alex U Faka

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Nov 16 2010, 07:30 PM~19087218
> *Here my set up in my tre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Alex U Faka




----------



## southside64

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Nov 16 2010, 08:30 PM~19087218
> *Here my set up in my tre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Clean!!!


----------



## lilred

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Nov 16 2010, 08:30 PM~19087218
> *Here my set up in my tre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Aug 30 2010, 09:17 AM~18439623
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Alex U Faka

TTT


----------



## lilred

ttt


----------



## Alex U Faka

T
T
T


----------



## 84unlimited




----------



## lilred

tttt


----------



## lilred

:biggrin:


----------



## Alex U Faka

TTT


----------



## lilred

ttt


----------



## lilred




----------



## 74chevy glasshouse




----------



## lilred

ttt


----------



## lilred

ttt


----------



## lilred




----------



## lilred




----------



## lilred




----------



## TEMPER909IE




----------



## lilred

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lilred




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 84unlimited_@Nov 25 2010, 03:18 AM~19159794
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This pump should be other way or put tube on the pumphead.


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## DOGGYSTYLECHEVY

whats the best way to position the batts and pumps for a standing 3???


----------



## Mr lowrider305

:biggrin: 


My new battery rack by WES photography, on Flickr


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89




----------



## lilred

:biggrin:


----------



## lilred

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lilred




----------



## lilred

:biggrin:


----------



## lilred

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lilred

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89

> _Originally posted by 61deville_@Jul 30 2010, 10:19 AM~18184040
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> setup in my 61 caddy
> *


any close ups on the pump


----------



## lilred

ttttttt


----------



## lilred

tttt


----------



## lilred




----------



## lilred

ttt


----------



## muchogriffo

Another lil somethin I built for one of the homies 76 Monte. 8 batts and 2 pumps.


----------



## Guest

ttt


----------



## lilred




----------



## lilred

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FoxCustom

Here's my rack setup. All 1/8" wall tubing for the batt racks and frame tie-in's. center pump rack is c-channel. I built it in three pieces so it can be removed and installed in easily with 8 1/2" bolts


----------



## impalabuilder.com




----------



## BAD70

> _Originally posted by FoxCustom_@Feb 5 2011, 05:17 AM~19793627
> *Here's my rack setup. All 1/8" wall tubing for the batt racks and frame tie-in's. center pump rack is c-channel. I built it in three pieces so it can be removed and installed in easily with 8  1/2" bolts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I like the look and concept.


----------



## FoxCustom

> _Originally posted by BAD70_@Feb 5 2011, 12:52 PM~19794690
> *  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> I like the look and concept.
> *


Thanks!


----------



## cwb4eva

4 batts on left side of trunk n 4 on roght side of trunk


----------



## lilred

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Unity_Jon

> _Originally posted by lilred_@Oct 4 2009, 07:24 PM~15266989
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



holy crap, where do your rear cylinders sit ? it must be tight back there (no ****!) 

got any pics of the space behind the batteries under the rear tray ?


----------



## lilred

tttttt


----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by FoxCustom_@Feb 5 2011, 05:17 AM~19793627
> *Here's my rack setup. All 1/8" wall tubing for the batt racks and frame tie-in's. center pump rack is c-channel. I built it in three pieces so it can be removed and installed in easily with 8  1/2" bolts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 2low2rl




----------



## luciferi

not really a battery rack, just redid the floor to hold them.


----------



## Unity_Jon

> _Originally posted by luciferi_@Feb 24 2011, 01:05 AM~19947721
> *not really a battery rack, just redid the floor to hold them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Ahh the CRV, one of our club members with a Toyota Mini posted a link to your build thread on another site, that shits insane, great work and inspirational too !


----------



## lilred

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Feb 23 2011, 01:33 AM~19939115
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ALCATRAZ

> _Originally posted by muchogriffo_@Jan 25 2011, 10:27 PM~19699373
> *Another lil somethin I built for one of the homies 76 Monte.  8  batts and 2 pumps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What size angle iron do you use?


----------



## lilred

tttttt


----------



## lilred




----------



## muchogriffo

> _Originally posted by ALCATRAZ_@Feb 25 2011, 11:22 AM~19958899
> *What size angle iron do you use?
> *



I used 2" angle. very sturdy. :biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece




----------



## gizmoscustoms

uffin:


----------



## bigcadi

heres last year .. will post when finshed for 2011.. :biggrin:


----------



## lilred




----------



## lilred




----------



## omar.soto96




----------



## lilred

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *New Movement Md*

:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

in a 2003 chevy blazer LS. Set up done by EastSide Hydraulics, Mesa, Arizona


----------



## S__1




----------



## lilred

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 29 2011, 06:35 PM~20213013
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in a 2003 chevy blazer LS. Set up done by EastSide Hydraulics, Mesa, Arizona
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lilred




----------



## S__1

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 29 2011, 05:35 PM~20213013
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in a 2003 chevy blazer LS. Set up done by EastSide Hydraulics, Mesa, Arizona
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


?...what kind/size cylinders does it have in the rear?


----------



## SPOOK82

> _Originally posted by *New Movement Md*_@Mar 29 2011, 05:29 PM~20212065
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Nice and clean


----------



## *New Movement Md*

> _Originally posted by SPOOK82_@Apr 1 2011, 11:44 AM~20235224
> *Nice and clean
> *



and UNWIRED...  how to get it moving tom...


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by S__1_@Mar 31 2011, 11:20 PM~20233384
> *?...what kind/size cylinders does it have in the rear?
> *


10's in the back. dont know what brand they are


----------



## white link 93

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Oct 20 2010, 11:22 AM~18859686
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=438273
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



is it me or it this 2 many fittings :scrutinize: and is it a parrel wired batts 24v :wow:


----------



## buzzy wuzzy

I'm really diggin 480's setup will it work in a coupe's trunk? How many holes do I have to cut in the trunk?


----------



## MB671

b4


aftr


----------



## MB671

b4


aftr


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Apr 5 2011, 12:35 AM~20261076
> *b4
> 
> 
> aftr
> 
> *



:biggrin: :h5:


----------



## 83lowlac

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Apr 5 2011, 12:35 AM~20261076
> *b4
> 
> 
> aftr
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## buzzy wuzzy

1 wk later still no answer :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## cruisethewhip

any body have a 2 pump 6battery rack??


----------



## cruisethewhip

> _Originally posted by muchogriffo_@Jan 25 2011, 11:27 PM~19699373
> *Another lil somethin I built for one of the homies 76 Monte.  8  batts and 2 pumps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


can you build me 1 and if so how much? i have a 93 lincon tc 2 pumps 6 batteries. PM me homie


----------



## lilred




----------



## lilred

:biggrin:


----------



## GALLO 59

in a 65 impala


----------



## SwAnGiN88

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Apr 23 2011, 12:28 AM~20400419
> *in a 65 impala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice homie  like them batts


----------



## lilred

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## silude96

This is my work in progress.1985 Cadillac two door. I am wanting to hard line it but nobody around my way wants to touch it.


----------



## lilred




----------



## lilred

ttt


----------



## lilred

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 80GRAND




----------



## lilred

ttt


----------



## lilred




----------



## SPOOK82

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@May 14 2011, 09:55 PM~20554208
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice looks clean


----------



## 250/604

uffin:


----------



## lilred

T T T


----------



## lilred

T T T T


----------



## El Callejero

Looking for some ideas for my 81 cutlass!! Does anyone have pics of a 3 pump setup in the center with 3 batteries on each side?
Any help will be appreciated!!!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA




----------



## 70295

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## lilred

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


>


nice


----------



## ice64berg

is that whole trunk one big 12 volt bank?


----------



## ice64berg

BROOKLYNBUSA said:


>


quoted for pic


----------



## El Callejero

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


>


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:thumbsup:


El Callejero said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump for more


----------



## LOWAHOLICS'83MONTE

lilred said:


> i like :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## El Pelon

My first set up I did


----------



## 86montecarlo

TTT


----------



## lilred

:thumbsup:tttt


----------



## pitbull166

SPOOK82 said:


> nice looks clean[/QUOTE
> Real Nice


----------



## hittheswitch808




----------



## pitbull166




----------



## lilred

T T T T


----------



## joe joe

TEMPER909IE said:


> [/QUOTE I like that pump setup ...... Nice..


----------



## joe joe

Familia65 said:


>


Now this is siiiiiiiick.  Nice work.


----------



## Familia65

setup in our sixfive rag impala ( Familia65 ) made by my father and me


----------



## roadboy

ice64berg said:


> is that whole trunk one big 12 volt bank?


it looks like three bank of 12v linked together to for 36v


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA




----------



## El Callejero

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


>


Clean !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## motecarlosean

:thumbsup:


----------



## 214monte

3 Pump Setup on my 81 Monte Carlo


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE

just finish this caddy setup for a friend this year.:thumbsup: oh by the way spare tire is just for looks, only for display..


----------



## El Callejero

uffin:


----------



## lilred

El Callejero said:


> uffin:


nice:thumbsup:


----------



## lilred

TTT


----------



## El Callejero

lilred said:


> nice:thumbsup:


:nicoderm: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## the length

one we did last year in a friends 64 bel air


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Nice n clean!


----------



## Losz956

My 2 door caprice


----------



## Losz956




----------



## lilred

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridazrey

joe joe said:


> TEMPER909IE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A[/QUOTE I like that pump setup ...... Nice..
> 
> 
> 
> Are those powerware battereies
Click to expand...


----------



## hydromaniacs

rough construction is finished


----------



## DJ Englewood

hydromaniacs said:


> rough construction is finished



i saw this on facebook :cheesy:


----------



## hydromaniacs

jaaa :thumbsup:


----------



## lilred

:thumbsup:


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

Somebody post some of a el Camino 3 pump setup?? Need ideas THANX


----------



## low4ever

hydromaniacs said:


> rough construction is finished


Hell of a setup homie:thumbsup:


----------



## lilred

:thumbsup:


----------



## dallascowboys25

ttt


----------



## buzzy wuzzy

over 6 months and no comments or nothing:inout:


----------



## hydromaniacs




----------



## buzzy wuzzy

:inout:


----------



## OSO 805




----------



## OSO 805




----------



## OSO 805




----------



## lilred

:thumbsup:


----------



## buzzy wuzzy

meed more setups where they at?


----------



## lilred

buzzy wuzzy said:


> meed more setups where they at?


:thumbsup:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

what does something like this cost? its beautiful 


hydromaniacs said:


>


----------



## Lolohopper

This is from germany.
Custom stuff


----------



## DUB562

:thumbsup:


----------



## on1

uffin:


----------



## lilred

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com




----------



## MUFASA

1usamotorsports.com said:


> View attachment 1624586
> View attachment 1624594
> View attachment 1624602


Is there GFII gears in it ? :uh:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

@ Mufusa Dont know you gotta ask ron that . I didnt open the pumps up .


----------



## moorevisual

1usamotorsports.com said:


> View attachment 1624602


I like this, and how you mounted sideways and turned the tanks.


----------



## MUFASA

1usamotorsports.com said:


> @ Mufusa Dont know you gotta ask ron that . I didnt open the pumps up .


:roflmao: i do like the sideways mount though. Ill ask Ron next time i talk to him :nicoderm:


----------



## flaked85

1usamotorsports.com said:


> View attachment 1624586
> View attachment 1624594
> View attachment 1624602


clean set-up:h5:


----------



## Dirty ol South

not the greatest photo


----------



## MUFASA

Dirty ol South said:


> View attachment 1625162
> 
> 
> 
> not the greatest photo


Looks good !


----------



## the length

Just rebuilt my caddy install, was a real mess before, plus now ive got a spre in the back !


----------



## MrMrFootball82

:thumbsup:


----------



## MrMrFootball82

HOTEL CALIFORNIA said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyboi001

My first rack ever. In a 70 coupe deville 6 batts 3 pumps


----------



## MR.59

the length said:


> Just rebuilt my caddy install, was a real mess before, plus now ive got a spre in the back !
> View attachment 1630681
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1630657
> View attachment 1630665
> View attachment 1630673


cleaned up nice
UK riders also? been shipping cars over to the uk for years, but never a lowrider


----------



## Martian

4 pump 8 batteries.... in a 64


----------

